# Stoneleigh @ Midsummer Motorhome Show, Stonleeigh Park, Stoneleigh, Warwickshire



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Midsummer Motorhome Show, Stoneleigh Park, Stoneleigh, Warwickshire in Stoneleigh, Warwickshire starting 22/06/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=914

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

sennen523 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MORE PEOPLES NEEDED FOR THIS NEW WARNER'S SHOW AT STONELEIGH PLEASE

Lovely part of the country I live there lol

So come you lot get your names down for a fantastic weekend, I have it on good authority there will be lots there to see and do


Jacquie


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Jacquie, have booked with Warners arriving Friday. I can't find how to confirm on the MHF list, must be old age!!
Will see you then.
Thanks,
Al & Jan.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Al & Jan long time no see I will confirm you on the rally list, look forward to seeing you there


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello anybody out there or am I talking to myself *MORE PEOPLES NEEDED PLEASE

We need at least 11 on the rally list to have our own camping area at a Warner's show so can we have AT LEAST another 5 of you
joining us there PLEASE

*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Seems I am talking to me self, come on folks PLEASE can we have a few more of you joining us st Stoneleigh
Booking closes on 7th June at 2pm so not long to get yourselves booked in.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*Stoneleigh*

Hi jacquie i cant find my membership number.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just put any Number Dave but your number is on the old front page right hand side
by where your login details are


Jac


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

The problem is i am a payed up member on the new site but according to the old site im not.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry about it Dave your not the only one


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PLEASE can we have more of you at Stoneleigh its a new Warners show and a 60s theme weekend, lovely area only a few miles into Leamington Spa where there a plenty of shops and pubs if you want a trip out from the show ground, I can bring the car to run you into Leamington even.

PLEASE FOLKS come and join us there


Jacquie


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie i have now paid for stoneleigh show


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder that if your thinking of joining us at Stoneleigh booking closes at 2pm on Wednesday 7th June.

We need more folks PLEASE


Jac


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

For any of you that don't know Stoneleigh is in a very nice part of the country central for a lot of places to visit.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to join us at Stoneleigh but be quick booking

There are coach trips from Stoneleigh to Leamington Spa and Stratford both of which are worth seeing.

Its a 60's weekend and some good acts on

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking closes at 2pm TOMORROW folks just in case any more of you want to Join us at Stoneleigh


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello Jacquie, booked and paid for tickets. Look forward to seeing you.
Rick & Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Rick look forward to seeing you both and your new van there x

*BOOKING NOW CLOSED FOR STONELEIGH*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For those of you coming to Stoneleigh I would come full of water as there is no tap near to where we are parked also no elsan near either.

To find us come in the main gate and head straight down turn down the 4th isle by the Farm shop and we are at the end on you left by wooden building look for red Smart car.

My mobile number is 0797 026 5683 if you can't find us

Jac


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Safely home after a lovely warm drive home. Thank you Jacquie & John for Marshalling for the weekend.

What a great venue for a show, we thought it much nicer than Newbury....we appreciated the location and the atmosphere was really good. Royal Leamington town was delightful....at first we could not see the shops then realised they were well disguised in the historic buildings.

We would love to go there again!

Till the next time.....
Enjoy Hanbury, looks inviting! 

Sundial J & T


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Jacquies & John for your much appreciated hard work Marshalling at Stoneleigh. We really enjoyed the weekend. It's a really good venue for the show and very relaxing! Hope to see you soon.

Al & Jan. sennen523


----------

